# U17 World Cup



## jpeter (Oct 27, 2019)

USA vs. Senegal, U-17 World Cup: Senegal smokes the U-17s 4-1








						USA vs. Senegal, U-17 World Cup: Senegal smokes the U-17s 4-1
					

A drubbing in Brazil




					www.starsandstripesfc.com


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 28, 2019)

I didn't watch the game and only saw that stats so I don't know the whole story but according to the stats we possessed the ball a whole lot more yet were out shot by a whole lot more. Are we trying too hard to play possession, play "the right way"? The men's national team try to but are unable to keep the ball. The u17 from these state are able to keep the ball but it doesn't turn into a goal or shot attempt and get destroyed on counters or however Senegal got all those shots with very little possession


----------



## jpeter (Oct 28, 2019)

Trying to build a team that plays out the back is good thing but senegal had 22 shots and 10 on target compared to 7/5 for the USA.  

Yes USA 63/37% on possession but there was little or no attack on the left side and GY had very little to offer.

USA Looked like a bunch of players thrown together while Senegal played as a team and execute a game plan. Have to wonder about the coach Wicky long term after this game & the drubbing by Brazil.


----------



## Justus (Oct 28, 2019)

I think we need to keep it positive. 63% vs 37% in possession is 100% winning in todays American Youth Soccer Philosophy.  I heard from a friend who knows someone who knows someone on the team and the coach told the kids, "we played soccer the right way and they didn't."  1-4 loss is not how to judge this game or the future of our youth teams.  Who cares about stupid U17 World-Cup anyways.  We only care about development and ball possession right now and then after the kiddos are around 20, we turn up the heat for more passion and hope to God for at least entry into the next World Cup.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 3, 2019)

We suck at soccer right now folks!!! 








						Under-17 World Cup ends in debacle for USA and its Swiss coach
					

Raphael Wicky's first experience with coaching young American players did not go well.




					www.socceramerica.com


----------



## timbuck (Nov 3, 2019)

How much money has a u-17 national team player spent on club soccer over the years?
How much school do they miss?
Are we better off sending our top u-17 DA team (who has played together for several years and know how to play together) instead of an all star team that spends a week with a coach here and there.


----------



## electrichead72 (Nov 3, 2019)

I haven't seen a top DA team play, but the US team did look bad.

I was watching the Italian and Argentinean teams play and the difference is there. Nice, quick and crisp passing, moving the ball, movement off the ball, everything we would hope for in our teams.

I don't think a top DA team could beat them.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 4, 2019)

*Can someone who understands this game and who actually watched us lose 0-4 write what really happened Saturday?  This sounds too nice *

*USA FALL TO THE NETHERLANDS IN FINAL GROUP D MATCH OF 2019 FIFA U-17 WORLD CUP*
U.S. UNABLE TO OVERCOME *EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS*; FINISH FOURTH IN GROUP D

GOIANIA, Brazil (Nov. 2, 2019) – *The U.S. Under-17 Men’s National Team fell to the Netherlands, 0-4*, in its final Group D match of the 2019 FIFA U-17 World Cup on Saturday night at Estádio da Serrinha. With the loss, the USA finished fourth in the group and will not advance to the knockout stage of the tournament.

*The match was evenly played for large portions of the first half,* but things came undone for the red, white and blue in the second after going down a goal just before the break. Netherlands forward Santje Hanson had a hand in three goals – scoring the first two and assisting on Mohamed Taabouni’s tally before Jayden Braaf closed out the scoring late.

*The USA twice were inches from taking the lead* within the first ten minutes of the game. At the seven-minute mark, U.S. right back Joe Scally pushed down the line and sent a driven cross into the box. Gio Reyna made an aggressive run towards the ball and sent a glancing, flicked header to the back post that went inches wide of goal.

Minutes later, the Netherlands defense headed away a USA corner that fell to the feet of Adam Saldana just outside the box. Saldana hit a low shot through the defense that also went just wide of goal.

*The Netherlands, European champions,* held strong and started to create their own chances. The breakthrough came just before the half when Hansen danced around at the top of the box before cutting to his left and tucking a shot just past the outstretched diving attempt by U.S. goalkeeper Chituru Odunze and into the near post.

*The USA made two changes to start the second half and were more aggressive offensively right off the whistle.* However, it was Jansen who opened the second-half scoring with a first-time shot from inside the box. The forward then turned to playmaker, taking a ball to the end line before finding Taabouni, who finished from four yards out.

In the 76th minute, Hansen again went at the USA defense and drew a penalty kick after being clipped by Bryang Kayo. Kenneth Taylor stepped up to shoot but was denied by a diving save from Odunze. The Netherlands finished the scoring in the dying minutes, with Jayden Braaf netting one from close range.

P.S.  Netherlands is the supreme soccer Philosophy in the World of soccer and that's why we got our asses kicked.  Netherlands is so good in fact, the USA (USSF) turned over Girls Youth Soccer to them.  Maybe by surrendering to the Netherlands our female players will keep winning because the world is catching up and let's not forget, "The World is Watching."


----------



## younothat (Nov 4, 2019)

United States ends worst-ever showing at Under-17
https://www.espn.com/soccer/fifa-under-17-world-cup/story/3980794/united-states-ends-worst-ever-showing-at-under-17-world-cup-with-4-0-loss-to-netherlands
@AndresCantorGOL

About the embarrassing performace of USA’s U17 team at the World Cup we will talk tomorrow. If the coach has any dignity he resigns right off the plane. This country, with its exceptional youth players gets 1/9 pts to finish last? C’mon

@FRANKDIAZ

I understand it's been unpopular to say but this is further evidence that the #USMNT is not healthy. It's not just Greg #Berhalter but rather a systemic issue. Player development in this country is just not good enough.

@11Yanks
This U17 team and trying  to do the same thing as the senior team...learn a slow, horizontal, pointless system that is the exact opposite of the American DNA and it's not working. The rot starts at the top. #berhalterout #usmnt #usynt #usavsen #U17WC

@AndresCantorGOL
The whole federation should resign they are doing nothing for the good development of the new generation...

@MauriceEdu
program has not progressed over the last 8 years - complete overhaul is needed on the men’s side from U17 to #USMNT “lack of identity” speak up Mo!


----------



## outside! (Nov 11, 2019)

I had not watched any of the U17 WC until yesterday in a bar when the Quarterfinal game between Mexico and Korea came on. I was excited to watch it. I caught most of the first half. The part I watched was a display of some of the most horrible soccer I have seen. I have seen JV tems that showed more tactical awareness. And to think the US U17's lost to teams like that!


----------



## electrichead72 (Nov 11, 2019)

They not only lost but were pretty much outplayed.

They did not look good.


----------

